# The Good and Bad of the Kindle Voyage



## Steve White (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm new to the forum, but I had a browse and I don't think something like this has been posted before, so please forgive me if it has 

I noticed there are lots of threads of the Kindle Voyage, but there is so much to read through (I know that is ironic as we're all here because we love reading!) but I wondered if it might be worth starting a thread with the following:

_People who own the Voyage - if you had to pick three good points, and three bad points about the device what would they be?_

My main reason for asking this, is that I have a 2014 PW, but is the Voyage really worth the extra spend? I love my Kindle, but am a sucker for new technology, and I use it so much that I don't mind spending some money on newer devices. I just want to make sure I make an informed decision!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

"Is the Voyage really worth the extra spend?" is a question that can only be answered by the one considering the spending.

I can say that, for me, the answer was yes.

I like the smaller, lighter size.
I like the improved screen contrast and lighting.
I like the improved on/off button placement.

If you've had a PW, you'll notice these differences, I think.

The side buttons are not a plus for me, but not a minus either.
The cloud collections work much beetter -- that's pretty huge -- but also is the case on a PW if you have all the latest updates.

Can't, off hand, think of anything I _don't_ like. Seriously. There are picayune things I think they could tweak, but they're such minor things they're not worth mentioning as 'dislikes'.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steve,

welcome to KBoards! I think you've found the perfect place for you--Kindles, books and a place for authors to hang out!



Steve White said:


> _People who own the Voyage - if you had to pick three good points, and three bad points about the device what would they be?_


My favorite three things about my Voyage:
1. The improved screen.
2. The page turn buttons.
3. The on/off button placement.

Three bad points about the device:
1. The price, though I think it was totally worth it for me, it is pricey.
2. I would like a home button on the front of the device that would allow me to return to the home screen no matter where I am within the device without having to tap the screen first. But that was true of the PW, too.
3. Um....can't think of a third thing.

Betsy


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Three things I love about the Voyage - 

The sharp screen
The smooth, even lighting
The page press sensors and the small, thin size

Three things I don't like about the Voyage (although the Paperwhite has the same issues)

Can't add my own fonts
Can't decrease the margins to my liking
Collection handling


----------



## Steve White (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for the replies so far, they have made some interesting reading!  What I might do eventually, is try and read through each reply and summarise the general response in the first post  Might be useful for future visitors!


----------



## John F (May 19, 2014)

I don't own a Voyage and haven't even seen one, so I'm not answering your post according to the specifications.  But I have read Amazon's blurbs and some of the comments here, and speaking for myself, the Voyage offers nothing to make me want to replace my Paperwhite for free, let alone shell out $200 for the privilege.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Just got the Voyage and black leather origomi case today and love it.  If I can think of one way to improve it, it would be to make the page movement lines and dots on the sides of the display a little bit more noticeable to the touch.  But I'm already getting used to where they are supposed to be without seeing them, so I won't be upgrading away from this kindle any time soon.  It addresses all the visual issues I had with the PW2 that kept me from using it.  Which I'm sure is more about the nature of my eye condition than the PW2 hardware being a problem.  The Voyage was the leap forward I needed to be able to read on a Kindle with an internal light source.
Gene


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I like the screen and lighter weight of the Voyager. The page buttons aren't as awesome to have back as I thought they would be. Only disadvantage to the voyager that I see is the cost. My opinion is that people who read a lot and have the money should get the voyager, but if you prefer to spend your money on other things, The paperwhite 2 is a totally valid choice, and not worth the cost difference if that money is a stretch for you.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Voyage:

3 good points about it:
1) Crisp diplay and smoother fonts
2) Flat front (screen is not below the bezel)
3) Pseudo page turn buttons keep your fingers away from the screen

3 bad points about it:
1) Too expensive for what it offered ($199 + tax for wifi with special offers!) 
2) Thin and lightweight - prompting the need for a good cover - making it even more expensive
3) Formatting of page is limited to default choices - with added price would have been nice to have customizable options

My favorite is still the Kindle keyboard (I gifted away both my PW and Voyage)


----------



## Steve White (Apr 6, 2015)

Some more really interesting replies! Keep the coming!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

IMO, no, it's not worthwhile to upgrade from a PW. If I hadn't donated my PW to a charity auction the same week I got my Voyage, I'd have sent the Voyage back when I realized that.

As to the 3 things:

Positives:

1. Yes, the screen is glorious (but not hundreds of dollars worth - I have to have a 3G model because I have no wifi, so my price is the highest for new Kindles).

2. I like having the page turn buttons back, but these fake ones aren't really equivalent to the buttons on the earlier models, so better, but again not enough to justify the upgrade cost.

3. Yes, the off/on button is much better. I hardly ever used it on the PW, would flip my cover closed and open again to wake the PW rather than use the button, but I find myself using the button on the Voyage all the time.

Negatives:

1. Cost. I knew buying a Voyage when the PW worked just fine was a gross self-indulgence, but at this point I feel it was a foolish self-indulgence.

2. I've had the original Kindle, a Kindle Keyboard, a PW, and now the Voyage. The Voyage is the only one where the modem doesn't work really well all the time. I sent my first Voyage back because the modem just plain quit, and the one I have now goes down to one bar all too often and doesn't wake up until I walk around with it sometimes. I wonder if the Voyages have a different carrier than any of the previous models but haven't tried to find out.

3. The supposed auto adjusting light. Yes, it does adjust but so slowly it's nothing but an aggravation, and I can't make it adjust as high as I want in the light where I read most or as low as I want for reading in bed. I tell myself I've given up on it but every once in a while I get an urge to try setting it again and it annoys me all over again.

Also as to weight. I did find the PW in the Amazon case too heavy, but in a less expensive Poetic case, that wasn't a problem.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I hate to admit this and I hate having to say it even more, but the bezel is a little too narrow for my taste.  I find my fingers or thumbs laying over the display a little when I try to position them over the page turn areas.  it probably wouldn't be so apparent if it weren't for the lighting system which I couldn't do without now, oh those first world problem just won't go away!  Normally, a narrow bezel is desirable thing on many devices, but in this case, it is somewhat distracting.  It isn't enough of a reason to give up on the Voyage by any means.  My Kindle love affair is back with the Voyage after I almost gave up on the hardware Kindles after 2 generations of Paperwhites I didn't enjoy reading with no matter what I tried.  By the way, has anyone seen a screen protecter that is raised over the page forward lines and page back dots?
Gene


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

I put a skin on my Voyage. It helps with keeping fingers off the screen. The lip of the case I am using does that, too. I am using a Swees case.



kb7uen Gene said:


> I hate to admit this and I hate having to say it even more, but the bezel is a little too narrow for my taste. I find my fingers or thumbs laying over the display a little when I try to position them over the page turn areas. it probably wouldn't be so apparent if it weren't for the lighting system which I couldn't do without now, oh those first world problem just won't go away! Normally, a narrow bezel is desirable thing on many devices, but in this case, it is somewhat distracting. It isn't enough of a reason to give up on the Voyage by any means. My Kindle love affair is back with the Voyage after I almost gave up on the hardware Kindles after 2 generations of Paperwhites I didn't enjoy reading with no matter what I tried. By the way, has anyone seen a screen protecter that is raised over the page forward lines and page back dots?
> Gene


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

kb7uen Gene said:


> I hate to admit this and I hate having to say it even more, but the bezel is a little too narrow for my taste. I find my fingers or thumbs laying over the display a little when I try to position them over the page turn areas. it probably wouldn't be so apparent if it weren't for the lighting system which I couldn't do without now, oh those first world problem just won't go away! Normally, a narrow bezel is desirable thing on many devices, but in this case, it is somewhat distracting. It isn't enough of a reason to give up on the Voyage by any means. My Kindle love affair is back with the Voyage after I almost gave up on the hardware Kindles after 2 generations of Paperwhites I didn't enjoy reading with no matter what I tried. *By the way, has anyone seen a screen protecter that is raised over the page forward lines and page back dots?*
> Gene


Gene, what if you put a sticker on the page press sensors so that you can feel them? I did that when I first got my Voyage, because I had the same issue. I just used a couple of pieces of scotch tape--I cut a long piece in half lengthwise for the page forward buttons, and a short piece cut to almost dot size for the page back.

Shari


----------



## AngelDan1989 (Apr 7, 2015)

One point only I don't like Voyage:

I can't manage Kindle collections for Kindle Voyage.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Why can't you manage collections?


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Brownskins said:


> Voyage:
> 
> 3 good points about it:
> 1) Crisp diplay and smoother fonts
> ...


Thin and lightweight (Built like a tank  ) <---- How can this be a bad thing? 
I still have a Kindle Keyboard, but it is never used anymore.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

CAR said:


> Thin and lightweight (Built like a tank  ) <---- How can this be a bad thing?
> I still have a Kindle Keyboard, but it is never used anymore.


Yeah, I know. Preference I guess. I only felt comfortable using the Voyage when it was in a Tuff-Luv case I bought from the UK, or in an Oberon. A good sized case provides it with the right heft (bulk and weight), and allowed me to use the page turn sensors better than if the reader was without anything ("naked"). I still prefer the shape, size and weight of the K3.

But, good news is, my Dad enjoys the Voyage a lot. And my son likes with PW. So all's happy, that ends well.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

ellenoc said:


> 3. The supposed auto adjusting light. Yes, it does adjust but so slowly it's nothing but an aggravation, and I can't make it adjust as high as I want in the light where I read most or as low as I want for reading in bed. I tell myself I've given up on it but every once in a while I get an urge to try setting it again and it annoys me all over again.


Which is funny because I turn off the lights, it sits for a second, and then slams through the adjustment way too fast for me. It aggravates me because I thought it was supposed to be a gradual adjustment that would mirror my eyes adjusting not the equivalent of just spinning a knob from 24 to 7.


----------



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

on the minus side: 

(1) Page Press only works in Portait Mode

(2) the largest font is un-usable because the line spacing is double that of the Paperwhite...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MrKnucklehead said:


> on the minus side:
> 
> (1) Page Press only works in Portait Mode
> 
> (2) the largest font is un-usable because the line spacing is double that of the Paperwhite...


 You know you can adjust the line spacing, right? Bring up the top menu and touch the Aa option. You can adjust both line spacing and margin width, as well as print size and type face. Though, FWIW, I think the largest size is pretty impractical regardless. It's a bit better in landscape but still not great. That's one thing the DX was GREAT for.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, 

just a reminder that we post information in threads not just for the members who have posted in the thread--who are the tip of the iceberg in terms of readership--but for all readers of the thread, to make sure that they have enough information to make their own decisions.

I've removed a post that did not seem to understand that...

Betsy


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Three best:

-New hardware design with flushed bezel and smaller/lighter form factor. Has a true wow factor 
-Sheer speed and responsiveness and tactile page turning (phenomenal tech addition)
-300dpi screen crispness and native font is absolutely beautiful

Three worst:

-The lighting is uneven from top fourth down
-Bad design on backcover leaving the upper fourth susceptible to smudging
-Poor implementation of delete, lighting and airplane mode on/off + no self screencover options w/o contant updating from root


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for sharing these review about kindle voyage.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I've had mine a couple of months now and while I'm pleased (very) with the screen quality and performance, I am disappointed in the size and balance.

I had been happily reading my PW1 with no cover and just keeping it in a sleeve.

The Voyager's new smaller size and form is not nearly as well-balanced in my medium-sized female hand. I dont find it particularly comfortable reading it one-handed as I had the PW1.  I'm surprised. It seems the design of the Touch and PWs may have been optimal for me and that smaller (& slightly lighter) dont necessarily add up to more comfortable reading.

So I'm looking for a very lightweight cover for it


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

The Fintie cover is great.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Speaker-To-Animals said:


> The Fintie cover is great.


I'll second that: lightweight, lots of color/pattern options, price is reasonable (under $20 but varies according to design), side open.



That's the one I have; it's $17.99 but most other designs are priced lower.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> The Voyager's new smaller size and form is not nearly as well-balanced in my medium-sized female hand. I dont find it particularly comfortable reading it one-handed as I had the PW1. I'm surprised. It seems the design of the Touch and PWs may have been optimal for me and that smaller (& slightly lighter) dont necessarily add up to more comfortable reading.
> 
> So I'm looking for a very lightweight cover for it


I wonder if that is intentional. Amazon could have looked at the combined Kindle plus cover when designing for width/weight. I know mine if much more comfortable for reading in the official cover then naked.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

northofdivision said:


> -no self screencover options w/o contant updating from root


Are you talking about the sleep screen image? Kindle has never offered a choice of using personal images. And there is no root for the Voyage. So I am not sure what you mean by this entire line.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

booklover888 said:


> Are you talking about the sleep screen image? Kindle has never offered a choice of using personal images. And there is no root for the Voyage. So I am not sure what you mean by this entire line.


Not EXACTLY true . . . . there was an undocumented method anyone could use without warranty issues on the original kindle. The 2nd gen device didn't have it natively though the people who play with code figured out how to do it with a 'hack' that might potentially have made for warranty issues. Still, lots of folks did it.

And they continued to make it possible -- re-tweaking things with each update -- until the 4th or5th generation when either it became no longer possible or people didn't clamor for it as much. About that time Kindle started having the 'sponsored screen savers' and made it too hard to switch 'em. And the honorable code manipulators weren't willing to try.

AND, the Zon changed the sleep pictures from dead authors to close up still life images of things like pencils, letter blocks, typewriter keys, etc. -- many fewer complaints. 

But, yeah . . . 'round here, at least, there's been ZERO call for different sleep pictures. People are much more likely, now, to want a personal font/typeface selection.

There are discussions at MobileRead about getting into the base code and playing with things for those willing to do so . . . I haven't checked over there in ages, though, so no idea if anyone's done anything with the PaperWhite or Voyage OS.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I miss the dead authors. I know I am the only one. I guess I still have them on my older devices to look at.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I miss the dead authors. I know I am the only one. I guess I still have them on my older devices to look at.


You're not the only one, Atunah. I loved them. In a non-creepy way. I also miss them. I actually looked at the screensavers in those days.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I NEVER had a problem with the dead authors . . . . though several were patently NOT the most flattering images of them.  But I also like the images they use now. . . . . and the ads are mostly fairly well done . . .even if not very often getting me to click through. 

I still wonder why Amazon doesn't sell 'screen saver packs' that could be loaded easily on non SO devices. I think they'd make money on it.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Not EXACTLY true . . . . there was an undocumented method anyone could use without warranty issues on the original kindle. The 2nd gen device didn't have it natively though the people who play with code figured out how to do it with a 'hack' that might potentially have made for warranty issues. Still, lots of folks did it.


Ok, I never had a first or second gen.



Ann in Arlington said:


> And they continued to make it possible -- re-tweaking things with each update -- until the 4th or5th generation


That required jail breaking and hacking. And there is no jailbreak or hack for the Voyage, which is what this thread is about.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You're not the only one, Atunah. I loved them. In a non-creepy way. I also miss them. I actually looked at the screensavers in those days.
> 
> Betsy


 I also like the dead authors, though I have not seen them since I replaced my Kindle 2 with the Kindle 3. Though I am cheap enough that I have been getting along fine with ads that I swipe through.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I can't even remember what happens when you pay the $20 and get rid of the ads.  Is it still $20 to do that??

Do you still have to swipe?  If so, what are the screensavers when you get rid of the ads?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

lindnet said:


> I can't even remember what happens when you pay the $20 and get rid of the ads. Is it still $20 to do that??
> 
> Do you still have to swipe? If so, what are the screensavers when you get rid of the ads?


It is $20. You can do it via "Manage Your Content and Devices".

Assuming an 'auto wake' cover:

When you have sponsored screensavers you have to swipe to have them go away to get to where you last left off.

When you don't have them, you'll see for a second or two the generic image before the device goes straight to where you left off without having to swipe.

The pictures are not portraits or anything like that. There are some examples in this article, http://jimlynch.com/computing/amazons-kindle-ereaders-need-better-screen-savers/, though I disagree with the writer that they're ugly* -- I do think they picked some of the worst examples, and the photography isn't great.  On the actual screen they look kind of cool -- close up photographs of everyday objects that are connected to reading or writing. If you use a cover, you aren't looking at them for very long. If you don't they're there, of course, if you put the reader down and it goes to sleep. With a cover the only way to really see what they all are is to open the cover and then turn it off with the button.  Here is what I see when I do that:

fancy pen caps, in a bunch 
close up of calligraphy on paper, at least two different shots
close up of unsharpened pencils
close up of movable type, various typefaces -- at least two shots with different letters
close up of the eraser ends of fresh pencils
ink pot with fountain pen, a couple different shots
close up of typewriter print heads-- the print ends that strike the paper, several different shots, some with the keys as well
movable type, various typefaces, all letters in the word "kindle", another one with the letters in "read"
tips of many fountain pens aiming at a point
bunch of kids alphabet blocks
fancy pens laid close side by side
close up of just the typewriter keys
close up of sharpened tips of colored pencils (yes it's a b&w image but it's clear the points are not all the same AND the same image is in color on the Fire without SOs)
close up of the letters on an IBM Selectric typewriter print ball
rolled up pages of a magazine or newspaper laid side by side

So there's probably 20 more different images, all generally well rendered. 

That said . . . as I've mentioned before . . . I do think it would be cool if the Zon sold picture 'packages'. I think they'd make money, but whether they'd make enough to cover the costs of creating them is questionable. Because I think that, _people don't really notice them_. Or really care. I truly think that the vocal minority here and on places like Mobile Read are a really _small_ minority. Of the folks I know in real life who have kindles . . . none of them care. I ask them what they think and they look at me blankly. They have to have me explain what I mean. And then they usually say, 'oh, I never paid attention. . . .it's just something that's there when I'm not reading.' 

*I actually disagree with his opinion as a whole and don't much care for his tone . . . but it was the only thing I could find with any examples. Which kind of surprised me!


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

You can tap, instead of swipe, on the Voyage, if you want.

Since I haven't connected my Voyage to the mother ship in quite some time, I have a nice image of a woman with a telescope, below a sky with a crescent moon and a shooting star, and the words "find your next favorite book." Quite nice!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh wow, thanks for all the info!  I just might have to cough up the $20.  I don't use a cover, but sometimes I'm embarrassed at the gym by the ads for books that I would never read (i.e. bodice rippers, lol).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

lindnet said:


> Oh wow, thanks for all the info! I just might have to cough up the $20. I don't use a cover, but sometimes I'm embarrassed at the gym by the ads for books that I would never read (i.e. bodice rippers, lol).


I confess I don't get being 'embarrassed' by the ads. I mean: they're ads. Plus they're almost never showing if you have a cover/case . . . certainly not while you're reading.  In my world, people generally see my kindle closed when I'm carrying it or it's open and I'm reading. They don't see it with an ad (or sleep picture) just sitting there showing.  But if they did and commented I'd just say, with a shrug, "It's just an ad." 

That said . . . I did buy out on my Voyage. Not be cause I objected to the ads in principal, just that I never saw anything I really wanted and decided I'd splurge $20 to be rid of them. I still have them on my back up -- a PW -- and do check periodically to see if anything on offer looks interesting. Very occasionally there'll be a book that bears a second look, but nothing I've clicked through and actually bought. I also like that, without the SOs, I open the cover and get right back to where I was without swiping. Swiping is a very minor step to have to take, I realize, but I like not having to do so.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I confess I don't get being 'embarrassed' by the ads. I mean: they're ads. Plus they're almost never showing if you have a cover/case . . . certainly not while you're reading.  In my world, people generally see my kindle closed when I'm carrying it or it's open and I'm reading. They don't see it with an ad (or sleep picture) just sitting there showing.  But if they did and commented I'd just say, with a shrug, "It's just an ad."
> 
> That said . . . I did buy out on my Voyage. Not be cause I objected to the ads in principal, just that I never saw anything I really wanted and decided I'd splurge $20 to be rid of them. I still have them on my back up -- a PW -- and do check periodically to see if anything on offer looks interesting. Very occasionally there'll be a book that bears a second look, but nothing I've clicked through and actually bought. I also like that, without the SOs, I open the cover and get right back to where I was without swiping. Swiping is a very minor step to have to take, I realize, but I like not having to do so.


Well, as I mentioned, I don't use a cover. So until I swipe, it's showing full page ads for genres I would never read. Never seen an ad worth looking into. But $20 is money I could use for much more important things.

Different strokes.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

It was worth it for me to pay the $20 when I saw an ad that made me think my screen had cracked because of what the ad looked like. I started freaking out, and then once I calmed down having realized it was an ad and my kindle wasn't broken, pretty much immediately paid it. Totally worth it for me, not for everyone.

I had found one book I wanted to read before getting rid of them though! 

Also, I think the current images they have without the ads are really quite pretty, but that screensaver packs would be smart of them. I'd not buy them but that's because I really like these ones for what I want on my kindles screen.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I've gotten rid of the ads on every Kindle I've had, which is quite a few.  My reason is simple. I don't like ads.  I don't even like interesting ads for products I use.  I don't like unsolicited phone calls.  I don't like visits from Jehovah's Witnesses.  I don't like cat burglars invading my house in the middle of the night.  I'm not even fond of muggers.  I just wish I could pay $20 to be assured of none of the latter few. 

I also liked the author screensavers and at first I was disappointed when they were replaced but I've grown to enjoy the current typographic screensavers even more.  They have the virtue of being good pictures, which the author pictures weren't always.

Barry


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

booklover888 said:


> You can tap, instead of swipe, on the Voyage, if you want.


They must all react a little differently to touch.....mine does not react at all to a tap when the screensaver is on. I have to swipe.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

lindnet said:


> Well, as I mentioned, I don't use a cover. So until I swipe, it's showing full page ads for genres I would never read. Never seen an ad worth looking into. But $20 is money I could use for much more important things.
> 
> Different strokes.


That's where I am, too. It's just not a big deal to me. I compare it to removing a bookmark.



lindnet said:


> They must all react a little differently to touch.....mine does not react at all to a tap when the screensaver is on. I have to swipe.


You have to tap down the bottom where the "swipe to unlock Kindle" line is--it doesn't have to be right on it, but can't be more than just a bit above it. At least on mine. Swiping, on the other hand, works anywhere on the page.

Betsy


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I gladly pay to be ad free! We are bombarded with ads at every turn. The last place I want to see an ad is in a book where I go to escape. The authors were not offensive, but I wish I could choose just to have the reader under the tree.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

skyblue said:


> I gladly pay to be ad free! We are bombarded with ads at every turn. The last place I want to see an ad is in a book where I go to escape. The authors were not offensive, but I wish I could choose just to have the reader under the tree.


I agree that I don't want to see ads in a book. But, they're not.  I think if they did that they'd have people up in arms! As it is, I think it's nice that there's a choice.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

The swipe only works for me at the bottom. I did not know about the tap. Thanks! I rather tap than swipe, because sometimes the swipe doesn't work, so that I have to repeat again & again sometimes. Which explains why one day at work, my books popped up on the screen. I had not swiped. It surprised me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> The swipe only works for me at the bottom. I did not know about the tap. Thanks! I rather tap than swipe, because sometimes the swipe doesn't work, so that I have to repeat again & again sometimes. Which explains why one day at work, my books popped up on the screen. I had not swiped. It surprised me.


On a Voyage, Toby? Or another model?

Betsy


----------



## Perennial Reader (Nov 30, 2009)

How do you pay the $20 to opt out of the ads?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here ya go, Perennial Reader!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200671290

Unsubscribe from Special Offers
You can unsubscribe from Special Offers on your Fire or Kindle device if you do not want to receive Sponsored Screensavers and Special Offers.

Go to Manage Your Content and Devices.
Select the Your Devices tab.
Click your device to display more information.
Next to Special Offers, click Edit, and then follow the instructions to unsubscribe from Special Offers. You'll see the amount of the one-time payment before you confirm.
Your 1-Click payment method will be charged when you unsubscribe from Special Offers and you'll receive an e-mail notification.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Perennial Reader said:


> How do you pay the $20 to opt out of the ads?


Go to Amazon and log in. Go to 'Your Account' and select 'Manage Content and Devices'.

That page opens on a tab for content so you can see all your books. You'll see the second tab is for 'devices'. (The third one is settings.)

Select any device and you'll see it shows information about it . . . if you have the SOs, there will be something (probably in the middle) that says "special offers: subscribed" with an 'edit' link next to it. Click Edit and you will be given the option to 'unsubscribe'. Just follow the prompts. It will remind you that it costs $20. The final step, then, is to go to your device, turn wifi on (if it's not) and do a sync.

You can turn them back on any time you want . . . but you won't get the money back.


----------



## Perennial Reader (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks so much, Betsy! I had looked at that page but never noticed that you could edit from there. I really appreciate your help!
Angie


----------



## Perennial Reader (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks to you too, Ann! I was surprised to find that they charged tax ($2.80).  Oh well.
Angie


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Perennial Reader said:


> Thanks to you too, Ann! I was surprised to find that they charged tax ($2.80). Oh well.
> Angie


That's based on your state law . . . . .


----------

